# Youtube?



## thoron (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this, but does anybody know what happened to Youtube? The layout when logged in is really bad, it looks like it always does. Here's what I'm looking at.

Logged in: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fjuamljpj3fw3j0/YouTube.jpg
Logged out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/141h4i15bh798ef/YouTube Logged Out.jpg

And before anyone jumps me for using IE8, I also tried it in FF15 and it went the same way.

Is there a way to switch it back that I'm not seeing? Or is Youtube just doing something really stupid?


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't find any settings to change it back. Switching between my two accounts also changes the layout it uses. Weird.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not sure there IS a way to go back to the old style permanently, as eventually, like with every YouTube layout update, it will become the standard and only layout option available. That said, I can't imagine that this is how they're going to keep it - Left-aligned and cut off at about the midpoint on a widescreen monitor? Seems like some people are being selected for "early beta" access.

Personally, I don't have the layout.


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2012)

The one you are showing as "logged out" is the one I have. It just changed on me one day (for the second time....).


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2012)

Found it. In Firefox or Chrome, press CTRL+SHIFT+J (IE: F12, then go to Console, and choose Single Line mode). In the new box that opens, type document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=" and hit enter. Then refresh. If you want to get it back, do the same thing, except type document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=jZNC3DCddAk;"

That being said... What the hell ARE you doing with IE8 on Windows 7? IE9 is available... Why? Same deal with Firefox 15. We're on 17.


----------



## thoron (Nov 29, 2012)

Runefox said:


> That being said... What the hell ARE you doing with IE8 on Windows 7? IE9 is available... Why? Same deal with Firefox 15. We're on 17.



Hmmmm.... IE9 looks like cheep trash, and as for Firefox, I really don't care for the constant updates that shove new UI elements in my face, plus I'd like to have my add-ons work, if there was a way to get only the security updates and none of the UI changes I'd let it update all it wants.

Thanks for the info on how to get Youtube somewhat working again. How does it work by the way?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2012)

When YouTube chooses at random who to give the new UI to, they set a cookie with a certain value. Changing that cookie to nothing disables it.

By the way, IE9/10 can look pretty much exactly like IE8. (Yeah, that's Windows 8/IE10, hence no Aero glass effect).


----------



## thoron (Nov 29, 2012)

Runefox said:


> By the way, IE9/10 can look pretty much exactly like IE8. (Yeah, that's Windows 8/IE10, hence no Aero glass effect).



If only, if only I could make the favorites button go back to where it was in IE8 and to have "Privacy Report" and "Internet | Portected Mode" I'd be a happy camper. I know it might seem trivial and I know it makes things seem more cluttered, but to me it made browsing feel safer since I could see right away what the deal was with a pages privacy and protection. Also, whats the point of that blank space above adress bar and back/forward buttons? Why is it blank when there should be the title of the page there? Why do browser developers have a fetish for streamline appearances that are pointless. Some like it, some don't. I fall into the latter group. Believe it or not, I was forcefully updated to IE9 at one point and I just couldn't get over how it looked even when I moved the tabs and added back the status bar, so I just un-installed that update and took back my IE8. Overall to me at least IE9 and up are ugly browsers. Beautiful engine, but a hidious shell and its a shame too. I guess at the end of the day though I'm just a little too nit-picky.

Thanks for the info on what the cookies do though. I really appreciate it. :3


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2012)

Personally, I prefer to have more of the content I'm viewing available on-screen rather than browser chrome, and I find the extra click or two to get to the functions that are missing isn't too high a price to pay for that. That said, Protected Mode is the default mode for Internet Explorer since 7 on Vista and above, so the indicator isn't all that relevant anymore. What Protected Mode does is make it that Internet Explorer can't write information to the computer outside of what you tell it to - It has no access to the system files. The Privacy Report can be added by adding the Command Bar back in, and then right-clicking on it, going to Customize, and then hitting Add or Remove commands. It's now called Webpage Privacy Policy. The Favorites button though, I haven't been able to find a workaround for having that in the top left - It looks stuck as the star icon on the top right.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't like the look of that, luckily I dont have it (yet, as they'll force it on everyone soon).


----------



## Runefox (Nov 29, 2012)

Hopefully before they roll it out, they'll at least center the page.  That said, for those of us who have moved on to Windows 8, YouTube RT is a fantastic Metro app for YouTube that skips that layout altogether (though whether or not you like _that_ layout is up to you).


----------



## thoron (Nov 30, 2012)

So how do I make it work? I tried it in IE and it didn't work and I can't figure out where to go in Firefox since Crtl+Shift+J leads to the error consule.

I found this: document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=; path=/; domain=.youtube.com";window.location.reload();

But I can't make heads or tails of it and it doesn't seem to work when putting it in.

Is this the right format? I keep getting a responce of undefined.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2012)

You know what? It's actually easier to do it this way (it should work in any browser):

Go to YouTube, then in the *address bar*, type javascript:document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=; path=/; domain=.youtube.com";window.location.reload(); then hit enter. A note of caution: Internet Explorer seems to not copy the "javascript:" portion at the beginning of that if you copy-paste it. Make sure that's there before you hit enter.


----------



## thoron (Nov 30, 2012)

How do I enable this: noscript.allowURLBarJS ? I'm using the no script add-on and its keeping the script from running though somehow I can toggle that option, but I can't figure out where.

Also, typing that script into the address bar in IE doesn't seem to work.

Just tried disabling No-Script and the script did nothing.


----------



## thoron (Nov 30, 2012)

Is there anything that might keep the script from working?


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 30, 2012)

One of my computers has the old layout, and this one has the new cruddy layout.


----------



## thoron (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder if there's an add-on for Firefox that can be used to force Youtube to look like it used too? I'd prefer to not have to resort to add-ons though since they can start to bog down firefox. Can anyone tell me why the scripts that have been provided by Runefox and Youtube itself aren't working?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, I just tried running:


> javascript:document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE="


In IE8 on my end and it works flawlessly, so I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## thoron (Dec 1, 2012)

If I use the Ctrl+Shift+K and put javascript:document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=" in I get ="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=" as a responce, if I put in javascript:document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=; path=/; domain=.youtube.com";window.location.reload(); I get undefined as the responce. What does that mean?


----------



## Grunnolf (Dec 2, 2012)

This comp has the old layout however my other comp has new one not sure how to change it back i'm thinking i may mirror this computer copy it to the other and see if that works ... that means i'll have 2 of the same comps tho which i don't want


----------



## Runefox (Dec 2, 2012)

thoron said:


> If I use the Ctrl+Shift+K and put javascript:document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=" in I get ="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=" as a responce, if I put in javascript:document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=; path=/; domain=.youtube.com";window.location.reload(); I get undefined as the responce. What does that mean?


OK... In IE8, go to Tools, then Developer Tools (or hit F12). Then, go to the Script tab. On the right half of the window is a Console; Enter the following there and hit enter:


> document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE="


Note the lack of "javascript:" - That's only necessary when entering it into the URL bar.


----------



## thoron (Dec 2, 2012)

Runefox said:


> OK... In IE8, go to Tools, then Developer Tools (or hit F12). Then, go to the Script tab. On the right half of the window is a Console; Enter the following there and hit enter:
> 
> Note the lack of "javascript:" - That's only necessary when entering it into the URL bar.



It didn't work. Does how up to date java is have something to do with it? I'm not the best with keeping stuff like up to speed, mostly cause there's no notification about it nor do I know where to go for it.

Also, I've tried this in Firefox as well and that didn't work either. Is there anything that could be keeping the scripts from working? I've even cleaned the cookies out for Google and Youtube on Firefox and that did little to nothing.


----------



## thoron (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there anyone else who's used the scripts and not had them work?


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2012)

thoron said:


> Logged in: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fjuamljpj3fw3j0/YouTube.jpg


(That's what Youtube looks live with ads?)

Yeah I keep getting this format, it seems to appear out of nowhere and disappear again. It's nice, if only the 'Watch History' page would work


----------



## thoron (Dec 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> (That's what Youtube looks live with ads?)
> 
> Yeah I keep getting this format, it seems to appear out of nowhere and disappear again. It's nice, if only the 'Watch History' page would work



Except I can't seem to get rid of it. I've used the scripts, cleared my cache, deleted my cookies with youtube.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2012)

thoron said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this, but does anybody know what happened to Youtube? The layout when logged in is really bad, it looks like it always does. Here's what I'm looking at.
> 
> Logged in: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fjuamljpj3fw3j0/YouTube.jpg
> Logged out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/141h4i15bh798ef/YouTube Logged Out.jpg
> ...



I am guessing you have not logged into youtube for quite sometime otherwise you would have known youtube changed it's layout (again) and that it is nothing to do with your browsers.



thoron said:


> Except I can't seem to get rid of it. I've used  the scripts, cleared my cache, deleted my cookies with youtube.



Change scripts and clear your cache as much as you like it wont change something the website changed itself.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 5, 2012)

Yea, youtube is changing their look again and it annoys me.


----------



## thoron (Dec 5, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I am guessing you have not logged into youtube for quite sometime otherwise you would have known youtube changed it's layout (again) and that it is nothing to do with your browsers.
> 
> 
> 
> Change scripts and clear your cache as much as you like it wont change something the website changed itself.



Except there are a lot of users who can still go back, and my account is set to keep me logged in.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe this is relevant (not a fix, but an 'is this related?' thing):

I go to upload a video entitled "My Haul from the York TCA Meet". Being the event is a huge train show, I had a bunch of purchases to show off on a forum where this material is relevant. As I do for all such videos, I dutifully filled the tag field with all the keywords pertinent to the content.

Imagine my dismay horror to find when the video went live, that _all_ the related videos were of women showing off the clothing and accessories they snagged from various fashion discount somethingoranother events. Search "*my haul from*" on YouTube to see what I saw. Evidently, the term "my haul" is used most frequently to describe the results of these shopping expeditions. As if I knew. 

YouTube completely ignored the tags and based the related videos solely from the title. I wound up changing the title to "Trains I Bought from the York TCA Meet", which had a bit less impact, given that I spent more than a grand on that trip. It looks like keywords are no longer used by YouTube to show you related content, but some goofy voodoo comprised of upload titles and your browsing history instead. It _really_ gets annoying when one changes subject matter and the related column remains persistently contaminated by videos pertinent to that _other_ session and not the content you're watching _now_.

---PCJ


----------



## thoron (Dec 7, 2012)

Ugh, looks like the new UI is here to stay as it is now showing when logged out. What idiotic retard would design such a UI? From my prespective to looks like it was designed by some early twenty somethings that flunked out of web design and had degrees forged just they could get a job they clearly didn't deserve.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 8, 2012)

Why can't youtube just have the option to change the layout to any of them, even the very first one. It'd cause a lot less complaining.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 10, 2012)

Am I the only one having trouble with Youtube being obnoxiously slow? Or is everyone having that problem?


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Yea, youtube is changing their look again and it annoys me.



All that fucking white.


----------

